# Kestler Kennels/ Denise Caster



## Rachelle (Jun 11, 2014)

I am looking for anyone who has ever dealt with this person or owns a dog from there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Home Page

About Us

Not sure of your background/experience with the breed so want to make sure you've spent a few hours on --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I always love comments like this:



> Every one of our dogs can be traced back to *V Horand von Grafrath!! *


ALL GSD trace back to Horand. <shaking head>


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Well at least its not faulty advertising...oh and I can trace Rorie back to him too...and I guess Anja too


----------

